#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Hairless Cock

## Nawty

nooooo not KingWilliam...



And no, not chickens as what you were all probably thinking, but not hoping for.

Your penis.how do you remove all the hair from your penis and gonads ??

I shaved mine the other day, but really taking to them lumpy things with a razor is not ideal, especially if you are in a hurry. Also the underside of the penis is very sensitive and crikey, one slip and that tube that seems to run under there, well you would not want that leaking in ya pants all day I wouldnt think.

I used cold water, cos we did not have hot water and that did not help. Also had to shave after 7 days of not shaving with cold water and a blunt razor.but real men shave cold.

So what is the easiest and simplest way ?

Would electrolysis work ? Any danger of it leaving you sterile ??

I got my birthday wish the other day, so I decided to do the same and rub bald bits together for some added excitement and sensuality. Maybe this should be in the sex life thread.

But having hairless balls is very sensual and not wearing underpants.well, heaven does exist and its in my pants right now.

----------


## DrAndy

once again, Giggle is your friend

----------


## Rural Surin

Bollux wax.

----------


## superman

Go post the question on TV, in the Gay Forum. I'm sure you'll get loads of advice and dates.

----------


## Nawty

Excellent idea...its a quite rellevant normal question i would think for over there.

----------


## superman

> Excellent idea...its a quite rellevant normal question i would think for over there.


I wouldn't know. I just assumed, honest.

----------


## kingwilly

wax, and pluck any remaining ones using a pair of tweezers.

----------


## chassamui

Don't use water at all. Use a dry razor. You may have to clean the razor head frequently depending on how hairy you are. When you have finished wash and dry, then apply a moisturiser.

Be eco friendly and leave the pubes on the verandah when you have finished, so birds can use it as nesting material.

----------


## FailSafe

> wax, and pluck any remaining ones using a pair of tweezers.


I had my chest waxed once- it was like being struck by lightning about 40 times in the same spot- I wouldn't recommend it for your delicates... :mid:

----------


## Nawty

Exactly...he is just trying to get me hurt...lulling me into false sense of security n all..

----------


## FailSafe

I actually have one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Norelc...8622456&sr=8-2


It's made specifically for men, and it works- I had to get a 'step-down transformer' (from 220v to 110v as it's set for US voltage)- you could probably find something similar locally.

----------


## Norton

> how do you remove all the hair from your penis and gonads ??


Lighter fluid and a match if you're a real man.

----------


## Cenovis

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> wax, and pluck any remaining ones using a pair of tweezers.
> 
> 
> I had my chest waxed once- it was like being struck by lightning about 40 times in the same spot- I wouldn't recommend it for your delicates...


and if the wax is very sticky you may even loose your willy  :mid:  :rofl:

----------


## Bazzy

> you may even loose your willy


Especially if he's already 'lost in the forest'.  :Smile:

----------


## filch

> I actually have one of these:
> 
> Amazon.com: Philips Norelco BG2020 Bodygroom Shaver: Health & Personal Care
> 
> 
> It's made specifically for men, and it works- I had to get a 'step-down transformer' (from 220v to 110v as it's set for US voltage)- you could probably find something similar locally.


You didn't write this product review did you?

"Groin: 
Lets just say the "Bodygroom" is Shaft, Beanbag, and Starfish safe. No nicks or any pain...no worries...that does not mean go in there like a maniac...take your time...the two trimmers on the front and back(allow for push or pull stroke) knock down the forest while the foil on top produced nice smooth skin...Like any shaving product redness and skin irritation are inevitable (24 hrs later), however I noticed that the skin irritation was only about one third that of standard Mach 3 shave. The skin irritation was limited to the inner thighs (Shaft, Beanbag, and Starfish showed no signs of irritation)....Here is a word of warning, if you are a hairy man in the posterior / back (buttocks cheeks) region, I would not suggest going bald there...although the bodygroom does yield very smooth results, re-growth maybe a little annoying. "

----------


## FailSafe

Nope, wasn't me- you have to admit, though, it's pretty informative. :Smile: 

I also only use it on my chest (maybe every three months or so) since the waxing episode...

----------


## FlyFree

Jesus Nawty, are you a man or a mouse. Just pluck the fuckin things. Ask BG, he'll show you how a real man does it, as well as the arsehairs. He prolly does his with an ex-WWII flame thrower that his daddy captured from the French turncoats.

----------


## Butterfly

hahaha, that is very very gay  :Smile:

----------


## FlyFree

^Don't smile at me like that. Makes me bloody nervous.

----------


## kingwilly

as gay as the time you and Blake7 were making out in the club in jakarta and ignoring the girls ?

----------


## Butterfly

^ not as gay as you going to the bathroom for 30min with a katoye you picked up completely drunk at BATS

 :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

She wasnt a katoay, she was just a very rough looking bar girl.

----------


## Butterfly

right  :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

> as the time you and Blake7 were making out in the club


it's not because we share the same bed in a hotel room that it makes us any more gay  :Razz:

----------


## kingwilly

nothing wrong with a cute lady boy anyway.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> as the time you and Blake7 were making out in the club
> 
> 
> it's not because we share the same bed in a hotel room that it makes us any more gay


that's worth quoting before he denies it.

----------


## Butterfly

> nothing wrong with a cute lady boy anyway.


absolutely, as long as he looks like a lady, it's not gay  :Razz:

----------


## klongmaster

> nothing wrong with a cute lady boy anyway.


well, you should know KW...you cohabited with one for a year or so...

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> nothing wrong with a cute lady boy anyway.
> 
> 
> absolutely, as long as he looks like a lady, it's not gay


oh good. 

what about an effeminate looking man?

----------


## FailSafe

Geez- this started out as a lovely little thread re: shaving your nads, and it's gone straight down the crapper. :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

Get some of that hair removal cream that women use - Imaac, veet etc.

----------


## Nawty

Thats it...cream...nice n cool n effortless.....do Pharmacies stock it in Los....how to ask for it nicely in Thai.

I will get an online translation of it if anyone replies with childish silly remarks..

----------


## FailSafe

And then we'll listen for your screams. :Smile: 

If it will burn your eyes, it will burn your balls. :mid:

----------


## chassamui

These feminine hair removal products are not to be used for removal of hair from the pubic region. (read the label)

----------


## Nawty

Doh...bugger.....maybe its just cos it can get into cracks....I have no cracks and i am careful enough to keep it away from the eye

----------


## FailSafe

I read an account on another forum of a guy that used "Nair" (cream hair remover) on his sack- it was pretty horrifying. :Smile:

----------


## FlyFree

Ish, such spoilsports. Why couldn't everybody just shaddup and let him try it and give us a report back....

----------


## FailSafe

My sense of humor only goes so far...

----------


## nedwalk

i,m just happy no-one asked for a piccy

----------


## JoGeAr

^ We only want one if he opts for the flame-thrower idea !!

----------


## Nawty

I have used petrol before on the genital region as a young chap and encountering an infestation of sand crabs.

It is quite amazing how quick the gonads can move all on their own.

----------


## afghanpicker

hair no more is what the body builders use. can order online and works on all hair no burning no stinging just wipe on wait 5-10 min wash off in shower.

----------


## PAG

> hair no more is what the body builders use. can order online and works on all hair no burning no stinging just wipe on wait 5-10 min wash off in shower.


Same same Veet (or similar).   Cut pubic hair to minimum with scissors, apply to area, wait for 10 minutes, then rinse off.   Great for ladies also, just be careful they don't get it into the 'hood' of the clitoris!

----------


## vanfinkel

> Originally Posted by afghanpicker
> 
> 
> hair no more is what the body builders use. can order online and works on all hair no burning no stinging just wipe on wait 5-10 min wash off in shower.
> 
> 
> Same same Veet (or similar). Cut pubic hair to minimum with scissors, apply to area, wait for 10 minutes, then rinse off. Great for ladies also, just be careful they don't get it into the 'hood' of the clitoris!


Why?

Does the clitoris go away too  :smiley laughing:

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by afghanpicker
> ...


Thankfully, no.   However, I'm reliably informed that it stings like f[at][at]k, kind of like going down on your lady after you've been eating chillies.

----------


## TSR2

Talking about hair, 

the hairs on my right hand side are more grey than those on my left,

Does this mean that one side is older than the other???

----------


## patsycat

Here in Europe you can buy the hair removal cream for "sensitive areas", never burned me - but I always leave a bit of hair behind.  Which for women, supposedly, keeps the area more hygenic.  Your parts aren't rubbing against your jeans - that can lead to sore bits.

----------


## Nawty

> Talking about hair, 
> 
> the hairs on my right hand side are more grey than those on my left,
> 
> Does this mean that one side is older than the other???


 
No, it just means one hand has been working harder than the other.

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by TSR2
> 
> 
> Talking about hair, 
> 
> the hairs on my right hand side are more grey than those on my left,
> 
> Does this mean that one side is older than the other???
> 
> ...


Polishing effect?

----------


## chassamui

wax on, wax off.

----------


## Beadle

Samson shaved and look what happened to him.

----------


## vanfinkel

Hairless cock = Brainless dick  :smiley laughing: 

Do as the stripper girls do, a shaver and hairconditioner to smoth the skin while shaving!

----------


## Norton

> I have used petrol before on the genital region as a young chap and encountering an infestation of sand crabs.


Works good but a few will run out to escape.  Use a nicely sharpened ice pick to stab em as the escape the inferno.

----------


## pickel

> Works good but a few will run out to escape. Use a nicely sharpened ice pick to stab em as the escape the *inferno*.


***DISCLAIMER***

Anyone wanting to try this method of removing pubic lice is strongly advised not to set the petrol alight, as Norton is implying.  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Earl

> hahaha, that is very very gay


hahaha indeed!

Don't forget to get your little anus bleached after the waxing. :Yup:

----------


## Nawty

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> Works good but a few will run out to escape. Use a nicely sharpened ice pick to stab em as the escape the *inferno*.
> 
> 
> ***DISCLAIMER***
> 
> Anyone wanting to try this method of removing pubic lice is strongly advised not to set the petrol alight, as Norton is implying.


I am not that stooopid.

----------


## Rascal

Chickens don't care, hairless or not.

----------


## Rascal

Love a hood expert.

----------


## FarangRed

ask your hairdresser she might oblige

----------


## FarangRed

she says it easier when i have hard on

----------


## Rascal

do you still get them at that age? Good for you I suppose.

----------


## PaulBunyon

Nawty, you know the next step is to get your a hole bleached and wear a c-ring. You may eventually get into studs and sack rings after that.

----------


## Nawty

Thinking about the bleaching.....DIY but.

----------


## nigelandjan

veet hair removal cream ,give it a good 15 mins jump in the shower , then ask the missus what it reminds her of

----------


## billy the kid

go to the ballbares .

----------


## Anteak

> Here in Europe you can buy the hair removal cream for "sensitive areas", never burned me - but I always leave a bit of hair behind.  Which for women, supposedly, keeps the area more hygenic.  Your parts aren't rubbing against your jeans - that can lead to sore bits.


Yes indeed a "go faster stripe" just above the jack n danny is what is  required.

I recall pulling a feminist type one winters evening in  Stockholm it was quite a shock once her extremely hirsute muff was  revealed. I really didn't want to go down there mostly for fear of  running into David Attenborough and a Planet Earth film crew.  :mid:

----------


## Michael

Carpet tape.

----------


## Michael

But why bother?  Pubic hair is designed to capture pheromones which subconsciously advertise your genetic fitness.

So, if you are healthy with a strong immune system let it grow.

----------


## skywalker

Gosh, the easiest way is to use the cream that ladies use on their legs.  Always works fine for me, but don't leave it on too long or you might have some problems!   :ssssh:

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Wire wool and Detal.

----------


## Butterfly

> I shaved mine the other day,


why are so you gay ????  :Confused:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Bloody great posts. You have had me in tears. Think Ill stay hairy!!

----------


## Sailing into trouble

As a student after 12 pints mushy peas chips cravy and curry, I entered a fart lighting contest. Over did it, had a back flash and cleaned most of them off no problem.

----------


## DISCOMAN

This is just a load of cock and balls really  :smiley laughing:

----------


## tyciol

I just tend to pull them out whenever I have spare time in the bathroom. Kinda painful but I don't mind.

----------


## FlyFree

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> hahaha, that is very very gay 
> 
> 
> hahaha indeed!
> 
> Don't forget to get your little anus bleached after the waxing.



Butterbutt prolly gets a combo deal, bleaching and piles removal, finished of with a suck 'n tuck.

----------


## hanswurst

i just take hairspray and a lighter and burn them off, works best

----------


## oldgit

Cant beat a blowlamp, try it   :Smile:

----------

